# Excel XLA Symbolleiste



## Perlmann (5. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine xls mit diversen Sub's erstellt, desweiteren eine Symbolleiste, die an diese xls angefügt wurde. Die einzelnen Makros sind and den Symbolen angebunden, die Symbolleiste wird angezeigt, wenn die xls geöffnet wird und ausgeblendet, wenn die xls geschossen wird.
Jetzt tauchen folgende Probleme auf:
-Wird die xls-Datei verschoben, bzw. wenn die xls auf einem anderen Rechner genutzt wird, sind die Makros über die Symbolleiste nicht aufrufbar (es wird immer der ursprüngliche Pfad gesucht)
-Wenn ich aus der xls eine xla erstelle, wird die Symbolleiste nicht übernommen und steht in der xla nicht zur Verfügung

Frage:
-Wie kann ich die Makros pfadunabhängig an Symbole einer Symbolleiste anbinden?
-Kann ich eine Symbolleiste auch in einer xla nutzbar machen?

Herzlichen Dank
Phil


----------



## Nirraven (5. April 2006)

Schau dir mal an was ich hier geschrieben habe, so kann man ne Symbolleiste beim start unabhängig des namens erzeugen.


----------



## Perlmann (6. April 2006)

Hallo,
herzlichen Dank für den Hint,
ich glaube, das ist es.
Gruß
Phil


----------

